# Short face budapest can raise two babies ?



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

I am new at pigeon. I have short face budapest. They laid two eggs and both are hatched. I have heard short face can not raise two babies at a time. One baby died mostly, is that true ? When they laid first egg I remove that egg and put that back when the seceond one laid. Both egg started hatch same time but the seceond baby came out 24 hours later. I am not sure but I guess their parents can not provide them equal corp milk. Their size having different. Please suggest me what should I do to raise them healthy ? I love them a lot I can not watch anyone of them to die


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

No, they can not raise there young. You must give foster them out. Do you understand what that means? You need another pair of pigeons that have normal faces and not the short face. Then both the normal faced and your short face must lay within 5 or so days. You take the ones from the short face and give them to the others. Toss the others eggs out. If the long face fosters lay first it would be better to replace them with fake eggs while you wait.

The problem is they and there offspring have too short of a beak. They will try to feed them but fail to do so. They may be able to sustain the squabs for the first couple of days but then they die. That is what a friend of mine told me from his personal experience.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw worms with my pigeons droping. What to do now ? A adult pair and their one baby specially droping worms. They can die for this ? Help me


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

you will have to worm them I'm not sure what you have available in Bangladesh do you have feed stores or a place that sells animal medications that is near by.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Hareloft. Yes i have pet medications available here. What medicine I should provide them for worm ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hand Raise The Babies And Then Deworm Your Birds.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Opaarthib said:


> Thanks Hareloft. Yes i have pet medications available here. What medicine I should provide them for worm ?


That depends on what you have I use ivomectin 3 drops down the throat of adult pigeons.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

You should only use 2 drops of Ivomectin for Budapest . You should not touch the eggs until both are laid, then you should put them under your pumpers. I always take an egg from my pumpers and put it under the Budapest and let them raise 1 long faced baby.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

My one pair yellow short face droping watery yellow poop and another pair droping bottle green i mean dark green watery poops. What should i do ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> My one pair yellow short face droping watery yellow poop and another pair droping bottle green i mean dark green watery poops. What should i do ?


If you can have the droppings tested at the vet and then see what kind of medication to use for them depending on the outcome.. I would do this sooner than later.

If you are unable to do that, if you can find a broad spectrum antibiotic that is used for birds, then treat all you're birds for 14 days and follow up with a probiotic..use fake eggs for a few months untill they recover and are in good health before breeding..or fostering the eggs out.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you spirit wings

Some says yellow watery dropings is the symptom of liver problem, is that possible to attack both of them at a same time ? I am giving them Sulfaclozine/sulphonamide (antibiotic) twice daily. Is that right or should i give them every time with water ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This med can actually cause liver damage if over dosed, but it isn't going to treat it. I would give it twice a day so that you are sure he is getting it.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

*Pigeon sick*

OMG !!! Twice a day dose is ok ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where did you get the dosage from?


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

*Pigeon sick*

From a veterinary shop


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they gave you the proper dosage then you should be fine. They have probably split the dosage in half to give twice a day. I'm just saying that giving it to the bird, rather than in the water lets you know that the bird got it. You never know that they are drinking enough. How did they tell you to give it exactly?


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

*Pigeon sick*

In instruction writen as 2gm at 1.5 litre water, 3 to 5 days continue. I use syringe with soft pipe and push their throat 2 times a day morning and night.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems my bad still following me. Some of those pigeon getting well slowly but a new one starting a problem. Its a female short face, she just laid two eggs 4 days ago and sitting on them. When i hold the pigeon or releasing her from my hand its poops, brown liquid and very ugly smelly. Its summer here, temp 36 to 38 now with too high humidity. Should i remove their egg for relax and giving her some time ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Opaarthib said:


> Seems my bad still following me. Some of those pigeon getting well slowly but a new one starting a problem. Its a female short face, she just laid two eggs 4 days ago and sitting on them. When i hold the pigeon or releasing her from my hand its poops, brown liquid and very ugly smelly. Its summer here, temp 36 to 38 now with too high humidity. Should i remove their egg for relax and giving her some time ?


sitting hens will have off large volume smelly droppings..esp when they are sitting on the nest and holding it in for long periods..so when you take her off the nest she feels the need to expell what she has been holding in for hours.. this is normal.. as long as it is not very very green as in like almost neon green.

I need to comment on the short face.. are you going to hand raise these if they hatch? is you're short face able to raise it's own young?


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

*Short face budapest*

Can I use homar as foster parents for short face budapest ? Someone said homar is not suitable parents for short face budapest. Their large long beak could be problem for short face ? Is that true homar is not suitable for short face ?


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I hand feed them. My breeding pair can raise them up but their parents look tired all the time. I have took one pair baby from them. After 14/15 days I hand feed them. Their parents can not provide full feeding support at that time. So last time I hand fed them as long they can feed their self. Now they are grown up and they can feed their self


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

my booties feed there babies fine. I always keep a small crock pot full of feed next them in there nest box. That way the parents can feed the squab and themselves. You could put fake eggs under them, throw one egg away to make it easier on them raising a baby or use tipplers or rollers to foster out the eggs. Good luck on raising the babies you have. They are great little birds.


----------



## Opaarthib (Apr 5, 2012)

Dear logangrmnr
Thanks for your usefull tips. I dont enough tipler or tumbler for fostering but I have some homar. I want to know that homar can be foster parents for short face baby ? Homar can feed those babies normaly ? 
Thank you


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Opaarthib,
If you already have homers than your fine. My homers raise Budapest, tipplers, Galati rollers, bald head rollers, New York flights and my thief pouters. 
Logangrmnr


----------

